# Nu am avut credit......?



## mike2008

Hello.
I have recieved a message from my friend, my Romanian is not very good but I think it says something like "I have no money so I couldn't reply to you sms. I love you my darling. You deserve good[?]." Please could somebody translate it more acurately so maybe I can learn more about reading Romanian.

"Nu am avut credit si nu ti-am raspuns la sms. Si mie imi este dor de tine si te iubesc mult ca esti atat de dulce si dragut. Meriti tot ce e mai bun. pupik"

I would also like to know the meaning of the words "am","ti-am" and "pupik". 

Thank you very much.


----------



## OldAvatar

_Nu am avut credit_ means that her/his phone SIM card's credit has expired and she/he hasn't charged it up yet. It doesn't necessarily mean that she/he doesn't have money.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you OldAvatar that was very helpful. I am still trying to translate the other two sentences, this is what I have so far "and me I miss you and I love you a lot you are very sweet and lovely". Does any one know if this is correct? As for "pupik" I still have no idea, I looked in a dictionary and the translation was "desk" but I can't imagine too many people ending their messages with "desk", unless they are crazy or their keyboard has broken! Please can someone help.

Bye.


----------



## robbie_SWE

mike2008 said:


> Thank you OldAvatar that was very helpful. I am still trying to translate the other two sentences, this is what I have so far "and me I miss you and I love you a lot you are very sweet and lovely". Does any one know if this is correct? As for "pupik" I still have no idea, I looked in a dictionary and the translation was "desk" but I can't imagine too many people ending their messages with "desk", unless they are crazy or their keyboard has broken! Please can someone help.
> 
> Bye.


 
Your translation is spot on! _Pupik_ is slang for *pupic*, which is the diminutive form of *pup* = kiss. So pupic means "a little kiss".

Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## parakseno

Here goes a rough translation

Şi mie îmi este dor de tine = I miss you too
şi te iubesc mult = and I love you a lot
că eşti atât de dulce şi drăguţ. = because you're so sweet and nice
Meriti tot ce e mai bun. = you deserve all that is best.




mike2008 said:


> I would also like to know the meaning of the words "am","ti-am" and "pupik".


"am" is an auxiliary verb (1st person, present of "a avea" - "eu am"-"I have")
"ţi-am" is actually two words. The "ţi" is a personal pronoun (roughly it can be translated as "to you") and "am" which we already talked about.


eg. "ţi-am dat" - I gave (to) you


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much Parakseno and robbie SWE, you were both very helpful. This has helped me and I hope one day I can become fluent in Romanian like you.

Thank you both again and goodbye.


----------



## parakseno

I'm glad to hear that. I wish you (and I'm sure Robbie too) good luck on your "quest". We'll try to help you whenever we can.


----------

